
China is building a GitHub alternative called Gitee - baylearn
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/21/china-is-building-its-github-alternative-gitee/
======
mekster
When there's [https://gitea.io](https://gitea.io) as a GitHub inspired repo
manager?

